

Super Mario Bros Coin Sound (1985) - nvr219
http://365blanc.blogspot.com/2012/11/white-noise.html

======
ledge
A rather well-known video of a guitarist mimicking the coin sounds with
harmonics:

[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zFEepARd81g&t=0m25s](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zFEepARd81g&t=0m25s)

------
eksith
While it's certainly one of the most recognizable pieces in the series (mind
you it's only recognizable because it became ubiquitous later), can just 2
notes even be copywrighted? I mean we're not talking about a Brian Eno piece
here.

------
brunorsini
hmm. am i missing something or is it just plain wrong? isn't the sound really
B E - <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gKCQqvpOa1Q> ?

~~~
RockofStrength
Chords: G/D G6 (with jumpy voice leading), can be approximated nicely on the
12th fret harmonics of the guitar.

------
mproud
I always trusted <http://www.mariopiano.com/mario-sheet-music-coin-sound.html>

------
Claudus
The "white noise" sfx doesn't sound correct to me.

This does: [http://soundfxcenter.com/download-sound/super-mario-bros-
coi...](http://soundfxcenter.com/download-sound/super-mario-bros-coin-sound-
effect/)

~~~
TheZenPsycho
"White noise" is just the title/label of the blog post. No doubt chosen for
poetic purposes. Note the OTHER blog entry titles, listed on the right hand
column.

~~~
bjxrn
"White noise" is not just the title of the post, it is also a link to a page
where you can play an audio snippet of the coin noise.

